# Some old cartridges..............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

First time I've tried macro photography:

Some old .45 revolver rounds:

Left is .45 S&W, ca. 1900, by UMC. Next is Peters Ctg. Co. .45 Colt Government, then Peters Ctg. Co. .45 Colt (Short cased). Last is 1888 vintage .45 Colt round from UMC.










For your interest.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*And, a couple of .44 rounds...........*

These cartridges were made by Frankford Arsenal for the U.S. Army:

Left is .44 Colt round, ca. 1871. It is Benet primed and copper cased, for use in converted Colt and Remington revolvers.

Right is .44 Smith & Wesson round (later to be called the .44 S&W American comercially) of about 1867 vintage. It is Martin folded head design, with inside primer and copper cased.









Though UMC and C.D. Leet were using Farrington and Boxeer primers, the Army felt these priming methods were not waterproof enough for military use.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very interesting. Thanks Bob.


----------

